# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Тема о никчёмности ваших проблем

## Gek

Здарова суицидники, будущие и неудавшиеся :Big Grin: 
Ознакомился я тут с вашими "проблемами", местами улыбнуло, местами взгруснулось. Но на самом деле описываемые вами трудности не стоят выеденного яйца, в подавляющем большинстве случаев, вот эти все отсутствия смысла жизни, разочарованность, нежелания идти дальше - всё это постная херня :Smile:  Проблемы есть у всех, при этом, что забавно, одна и та же ситуация одного человека может довести до петли, а второго опечалит не более чем прокисший борщ в холодильнике. Всё зависит от восприятия, я знаю о чём говорю...

Перечитав ваши, кхм, мемуары - обратил внимание на один обобщающий практически всех факт, который чотко прослеживается почти в каждой теме, но при этом сам автор зачастую его не замечает - вам нужен не смысл жизни, вам нужна, любовь, близкий человек, принятие и понимание вас как личности...не обществом, а именно ОДНИМ этим близким человеком(позже вернусь к этому моменту)....а все остальные депрессии и социофобии вытекают именно из этого. В основном это касается задротов, которых со школьной скамьи социум сделал изгоями. Любому коллективу нужен аутсайдер, что ж, вам просто не повезло, так сложились обстоятельства, вашей вины здесь нет.


И это, вы не обижайтесь что я назвал вас задротами, я сам задрот :Big Grin:  Черномазые же не обижаются когда их другие негры называют неграми?! :Smile:  Только я в отличии от многих здешних не тороплюсь решить свои проблемы с помощью мыла и верёвки, я шкрябаюсь, пробую варианты, сотни и тысячи вариантов и потихоньку у меня что-то получается. Школу я окончил забитым, загнанным в угол крысёнышем, с кучей комплексов, страхов и прочих малопривлекательных граней моей личности. Вот тогда да, я всерьёз подумывал ускорить протекание своего жизненного цикла. Но...оставшиеся капли гордости не позволили этого сделать. 

В "моём мире" суицид - это наибольшее проявление слабости, а мужчина должен быть сильным. С тех прошло лет шесть....за эти шесть лет всё в корне поменялось, кое-что даже по несколько раз. Во первых, и это наверное самое главное - по окончании школы сменился и круг общения, и как бы это не прозвучало странно - у меня появились друзья, впервые блять за всю жизнь, не приятели или знакомые, а настоящие друзья, с которыми мы, я надеюсь, будем перетирать кости "нынешней молодёжи" дожив до пенсии и играя в парке в домино. Появилась работа, о которой я мечтал всю свою сознательную жизнь, верней как, сначала появилась цель попасть на эту работу, ну и потихоньку, ступенечка за ступенечкой я к этой цели пробрался. В глобальном плане у меня, да как и почти у всех вас - всё офигенно. Есть работа, деньги, друзья, родители - по большому счёту есть всё то, что нужно нормальному человеку....

но, что-то тут всё таки не так....вместо того что бы всему этому радоваться и получать удовольствие, я тупо работаю либо бухаю....кайф приходит только под алкоголем, тогда всё легко, просто и весело, правда только до утра)) всё остальное время, когда я не пью и не сплю - я думаю, я сука думаю обо всём, зачастую сам придумываю себе проблему, а потом сутками мучаюсь над её решением....чото несу какой-то несистематический бред, ну и ладно...в конце концов я никого не заставляю это читать. Вообще тема эта для дискусии, если кто-то не согласен с чем-то из описанного выше бреда - милости прошу, отписываемся, делимся, сопереживаем....искренне Ваш - Gek


з.ы. я когда-то уже сидел на таком форуме, правда его потом закрыли :Frown: надеюсь ваш не постигнет такая же участь....на том форуме было весело, я там познакомился с очень интересными людьми, это был первый и последний интерактивный форум - ради которого я при первой же возможности включал компьютер...

з.ы.ы. ах да, тот момент к которому я обещал вернуться,ребятки, ищите не смысл в жизни - его нет, ищите человека который станет для вас этим смыслом. Сам по себе человек - социальная тварь, ему нужна семья и друзья, когда всё это будет - появится и смысл!


з.ы.ы.ы
по ходу темы возник такой вопрос, но на него так никто и не ответил:

*если бы у вас, в вашей текущей ситуации, были НАСТОЯЩИЕ друзья, которые в случае чего ради вас на всё готовы, с которыми бы пиво с раками в кабаке по пятницам, толпой на трёх машинах к морю летом, с которыми с жуткого бодуна на соседних нарах в обезьяннике просыпаться...был рядом любимый человек, которого бы любили вы, а он любил вас, таким...или такой, как вы есть, со всеми вашими достоинствами и недостатками, просто любил и всё.....ну и там из мелочёвки, была бы работа, которая в радость, большой дом, пушистый кот, дремающий у камина.... - у вас бы появилось желание и смысл жить?*

----------


## June

Ого, многа букф...




> Здарова суицидники, будущие и неудавшиеся


 И вам здравствуйте.




> Только я в отличии от многих здешних не тороплюсь решить свои проблемы с помощью мыла и верёвки, я шкрябаюсь, пробую варианты, сотни и тысячи вариантов и потихоньку у меня что-то получается.


 Зачем шкрябаетесь, уважаемый? Почему вы считаете шкрябание лучше мыла и веревки?




> В "моём мире" суицид - это наибольшее проявление слабости, а мужчина должен быть сильным.


 Кому должен?

----------


## Gek

> Ого, многа букф...


 а у меня до чёрта свободного времени, что бы их писать :Smile: 




> Зачем шкрябаетесь, уважаемый? Почему вы считаете шкрябание лучше мыла и веревки?


 опустить руки - значит проявить свою слабость, а я не могу себе этого позволить...




> Кому должен?


 это закон природы - самец должен быть сильным, что бы суметь защитить, свою территорию, самку, потомство, себя в конце концов....все проблемы начинаются как раз тогда - когда ты не сможеш этого сделать

----------


## June

> опустить руки - значит проявить свою слабость, а я не могу себе этого позволить...


 Почему не можете? Что мешает?




> это закон природы - самец должен быть сильным, что бы суметь защитить, свою территорию, самку, потомство, себя в конце концов....все проблемы начинаются как раз тогда - когда ты не сможеш этого сделать


 Повторю вопрос - кому самец "должен" быть сильным?
Если самец не хочет жить, разве он продолжает быть комуто чтото должен?

----------


## Gek

> Почему не можете? Что мешает?


 потому-что я знаю к чему это приведёт, на протяжении первых 16 лет своей жизни я этого не понимал и обЪяснить было некому...




> Повторю вопрос - кому самец "должен" быть сильным?
> Если самец не хочет жить, разве он продолжает быть комуто чтото должен?


 любая живая тварь по определению НЕ МОЖЕТ не хотеть жить, инстинкт самомохранения этому способствует. Просто природа, видимо по глупости, наградила человека разумом, которым некоторые отдельные особи так и не научились пользоваться. 

Желание жить присутствует в каждом человеке, просто у некоторых, скажем так не совсем успешных особей, под влиянием сопутствующих жизни трудностей это желание притупляется. А для того что бы побороть эти трудности - ты должен быть сильным :Smile: Улавливаеш направление мысли?

----------


## Gek

з.ы. я между прочим свои буквы хотя бы на абзацы поделил, что бы боль-мень читаемо было...всё ради вас))

----------


## Amonimus

Могу сделать рецензию, половина текста полная хрень.
Близкий человек? Нет, не слышал.
Друг? Это которого потрошить бесплатно можно?
Суицид не слабость, а признание поражения.
Да и вообще, обижаешь.

----------


## June

> потому-что я знаю к чему это приведёт, на протяжении первых 16 лет своей жизни я этого не понимал и обЪяснить было некому...


 К чему же это приведет?




> любая живая тварь по определению НЕ МОЖЕТ не хотеть жить, инстинкт самомохранения этому способствует.


 По какому определению? Где его можно прочитать?

По моему опыту живая тварь вполне может не хотеть жить. Например под наркозом вообще все желания отсутствуют. Да и без наркоза пропадание желания жить у человека - не редкость.




> Желание жить присутствует в каждом человеке, просто у некоторых, скажем так не совсем успешных особей, под влиянием сопутствующих жизни трудностей это желание притупляется. А для того что бы побороть эти трудности - ты должен быть сильнымУлавливаеш направление мысли?


 Допустим у меня желание жить притупилось до 0. Вопрос: почему я должен именно побороть трудности и вернуть себе желание жить, а не выбрать "веревку и мыло"?

----------


## Damian8888

*Gek*

Ты заплатишь за это. Возможно даже не поймёшь за что, нет не так, ты точно не поймёшь за что. Возможно жизнью, или здоровьем. Твоя жизнь превратиться в ад, хуже смерти, но ты будешь жить, ты будешь гнить гнить и гнить. Всегда когда я говорил эти слова кому либо они сбывались. Так будет и на этот раз.

----------


## fanter

У меня были проблемы. Я сделал 1,2,3 и мне стало хорошо. Если вы сделаете то же самое, то вам тоже станет хорошо. 

*facepalm*

----------


## June

> *Gek*
> 
> Ты заплатишь за это. Возможно даже не поймёшь за что, нет не так, ты точно не поймёшь за что. Возможно жизнью, или здоровьем. Твоя жизнь превратиться в ад, хуже смерти, но ты будешь жить, ты будешь гнить гнить и гнить. Всегда когда я говорил эти слова кому либо они сбывались. Так будет и на этот раз.


 Ты что, друг? Тебе *Gek* ничего плохого не сделал, просто высказал свои мысли. Ты можешь с ними согласиться или не согласиться, а обижаться тут не на что.

----------


## June

> У меня были проблемы. Я сделал 1,2,3 и мне стало хорошо. Если вы сделаете то же самое, то вам тоже станет хорошо. 
> 
> *facepalm*


 Скорее автор пишет "Я сделал 1,2,3, правда мне не стало после этого хорошо. Но каждый человек все равно должен делать 1,2,3 по определению."

----------


## eraser_head

...

----------


## June

> Я согласна с автором. И не удивлена, что подобная точка зрения вызывает такой негатив.


 Автор привел всего лишь набор штампов, проставляемых на каждый или почти на каждый мозг в детстве. Но почему каждый человек должен действовать в соответствии с текстом этих штампов, автор пояснить пока не смог. Даже ему самому эти штампы не принесли счастья. Может быть вы сможете объяснить то, что не объяснил автор?

----------


## LanaLeah

> Автор привел всего лишь набор штампов, проставляемых на каждый или почти на каждый мозг в детстве. Но почему каждый человек должен действовать в соответствии с текстом этих штампов, автор пояснить пока не смог. Даже ему самому эти штампы не принесли счастья. Может быть вы сможете объяснить то, что не объяснил автор?


 А мне тоже понравилось)))
Главное ценное, что автор сказал: все течет, все изменяется))
Конечно, это не ко всем применимо, (Игорек, если ты забредешь, не спорь, я не про тех кому за 50, кто отчаялся окончательно и считает, что жизнь позади)). Но к подросткам применимо почти всегда. Не потому, что они маленькие и глупые, а потому, что просто не с чем сравнить) если ты побывал в 20 коллективах и в 2х не прижился, то сам понимаешь: фигня, в других-то все хорошо шло) а если ты пока только в одном коллективе был, причем изгоем, да еще и 10 лет подряд-конечно, вывод напрашивается: везде ужасное, невыносимое, тягучее говно - 10 лет жизни-это у 17летнего вся сознательная жизнь, нечего дальше терпеть, хватит, натерпелись. А иногда достаточно подождать совсем немножко, потому что эти школьные 10 лет они у многих - самые худшие в жизни, а дальше веселей))) 
Понятно, конечно, все про штампы, 40 тысяч раз говорено и не нами, были и поумнее люди) но как еще донести мысль, что 'все проходит, и это тоже пройдет?' 
Я себе в школе вены резала из-за кучки придурков) ну, или пусть 'прекрасных отроков', которых я после школы ни разу не видела... Никогда, прошло 12 лет, и мы не встретились больше, теперь это кажется просто... смешным и нелепым) что я могла из-за плохого мнения обо мне чужих людей взять и умереть. И меня бы не было, и сына моего не было бы((( эта мысль меня в ужас приводит.

----------


## Gek

> Могу сделать рецензию, половина текста полная хрень.


 а я и не претендую на литературную премию :Smile: старпост - это всего навсего мои мысли, выложенные в сеть, сходу, с пылу-жару так сказать, получилось сумбурно и немного не так как планировалось...но основную свою мысль я передал




> Близкий человек? Нет, не слышал.
> Друг? Это которого потрошить бесплатно можно?


 друг - это когда все радости и беды деляться по ровну, это когда ты сломался на ночной трассе хрен знает где за городом и к тебе через пол часа, на заказанном на последние бабки такси приезжает ещё несколько человек и вы уже толпой, с помощью бревна, двух кирпичей и такой-то матери ставите тачку на ход, это когда последняя сигарета по кругу через тягу, это когда твоя проблема - это проблема ещё четырёх человек и решаете её вы уже вместе...я не представляю как можно жить без друзей и от души тебе сочувствую если их у тебя ПОКА нет, настоящих друзей, а не тех кого можно "бесплатно потрошить"




> Суицид не слабость, а признание поражения.


 развернуться и убежать в разгаре драки, вместо того чтобы гасить на звук, когда глаза уже не видят - что это, если не слабость? как можно сдаваться, когда в лёгких ещё остался воздух, а по венам худо-бедно ещё циркулирует кровь?



> Да и вообще, обижаешь.


 обидеть никого не хотел!



> К чему же это приведет?


 ты незнаеш или хочеш что бы я подтвердил твои опасения?





> По какому определению? Где его можно прочитать?


 ты вериш только тому что написано на бумаге? любая живая тварь в любой критической ситуации будет бороться за жизнь, что и является подтверждением моим слов, это один из законов природы




> По моему опыту живая тварь вполне может не хотеть жить. Например под наркозом вообще все желания отсутствуют. Да и без наркоза пропадание желания жить у человека - не редкость.


 только вот человек из-за своих надуманных проблем готов от этой жизни добровольно отказаться, как может желание умереть пересилить желание бороться за жизнь? можеш мне обЪяснить?




> Допустим у меня желание жить притупилось до 0. Вопрос: почему я должен именно побороть трудности и вернуть себе желание жить, а не выбрать "веревку и мыло"?


 потому что жизнь, по своей сути, состоит из постоянного преодоления трудностей, карп(вроде) - тоже плывёт против течения, что бы отложить икру и дать потомство....блин, я сейчас понимаю суть твоего вопроса, и понимаю что то что я написал выше не совсем подходит в качестве ответа....если наша дискуссия продолжиться, попробую сформулировать более внятный ответ зачем, сейчас немогу подобрать подходящие слова



> У меня были проблемы. Я сделал 1,2,3 и мне стало хорошо. Если вы сделаете то же самое, то вам тоже станет хорошо. 
> 
> *facepalm*


 а проблемы тут у всех такие "разные", шо аж страшно :Smile:  просто у каждого есть свои дополнительные нюансы, а суть у всех одна и та же



> Автор привел всего лишь набор штампов, проставляемых на каждый или почти на каждый мозг в детстве. Но почему каждый человек должен действовать в соответствии с текстом этих штампов, автор пояснить пока не смог. Даже ему самому эти штампы не принесли счастья. Может быть вы сможете объяснить то, что не объяснил автор?


 давай по пунктам, какие штампы я привёл? а то я сам честно говоря их в своём тексте не заметил



> *Gek*
> 
> Ты заплатишь за это. Возможно даже не поймёшь за что, нет не так, ты точно не поймёшь за что. Возможно жизнью, или здоровьем. Твоя жизнь превратиться в ад, хуже смерти, но ты будешь жить, ты будешь гнить гнить и гнить. Всегда когда я говорил эти слова кому либо они сбывались. Так будет и на этот раз.


 не смеши мои тапки, нострадамус из Нижних Пиндюков :Smile:

----------


## Каин

> Есть работа, деньги,* друзья,* родители - по большому счёту есть всё то, что нужно нормальному человеку....
> 
> *но, что-то тут всё таки не так*....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> з.ы.ы. ах да, тот момент к которому я обещал вернуться,ребятки, ищите не смысл в жизни - его нет, *ищите человека* который станет для вас этим смыслом. Сам по себе человек - социальная тварь, *ему нужна семья и друзья, когда всё это будет - появится и смысл!*


 Получается что самое твое основное заключение противоречиво.
У тебя есть друзья,при этом "что-то не так" и в заключение ты выводишь, что в этом (друзьях- человеке) есть смысл.

----------


## Gek

> А мне тоже понравилось)))
> Главное ценное, что автор сказал: все течет, все изменяется))
> Конечно, это не ко всем применимо, (Игорек, если ты забредешь, не спорь, я не про тех кому за 50, кто отчаялся окончательно и считает, что жизнь позади)). Но к подросткам применимо почти всегда. Не потому, что они маленькие и глупые, а потому, что просто не с чем сравнить) если ты побывал в 20 коллективах и в 2х не прижился, то сам понимаешь: фигня, в других-то все хорошо шло) а если ты пока только в одном коллективе был, причем изгоем, да еще и 10 лет подряд-конечно, вывод напрашивается: везде ужасное, невыносимое, тягучее говно - 10 лет жизни-это у 17летнего вся сознательная жизнь, нечего дальше терпеть, хватит, натерпелись. А иногда достаточно подождать совсем немножко, потому что эти школьные 10 лет они у многих - самые худшие в жизни, а дальше веселей))) 
> Понятно, конечно, все про штампы, 40 тысяч раз говорено и не нами, были и поумнее люди) но как еще донести мысль, что 'все проходит, и это тоже пройдет?' 
> Я себе в школе вены резала из-за кучки придурков) ну, или пусть 'прекрасных отроков', которых я после школы ни разу не видела... Никогда, прошло 12 лет, и мы не встретились больше, теперь это кажется просто... смешным и нелепым) что я могла из-за плохого мнения обо мне чужих людей взять и умереть. И меня бы не было, и сына моего не было бы((( эта мысль меня в ужас приводит.


 просто умничка :Stick Out Tongue: как всё таки приятно когда тебя кто-то понимает! человек, по своей сути, существо социальное, а вот когда ужится в этом социуме не получается - приходят разные комплексы, фобии, приступы самоедства и прочая суицидальная мура...человек начинает думать что все вокруг нормальные, а он один какой-то не такой, хотя на самом деле это ОН нормальный, попросту хороший человек, на таких говорят вся земля держится, но ему просто не повезло - он попал в коллектив, состоящих из одного сплошного человеческого дерьма....я сам был в такой ситуации, но мне повезло - предоставилась возможность влиться в другой коллектив, после чего многое понять и переосмыслить....чего я и многим здешним желаю, и чем раньше это случится - тем лучше

мир полон по своему йобнутых людей, в хорошем смысле йобнытых....и если кто-то думает что он один такой и его никто никогда не поймёт - он круто ошибается, таких как он полно и вам нужно держаться вместе))

----------


## Gek

> Получается что самое твое основное заключение противоречиво.
> У тебя есть друзья,при этом "что-то не так" и в заключение ты выводишь, что в этом (друзьях- человеке) есть смысл.


 привет землячок, ты понял меня ровно на половину :Smile:  друзья - это одна из самых важных составляющих человеческой жизни, но есть ещё одна - семья, пускай даже не семья, а просто любимый человек....

к стати, вот такой наводящий вопрос КО ВСЕМ - если бы у вас, в вашей текущей ситуации, были НАСТОЯЩИЕ друзья, которые в случае чего ради вас на всё готовы, с которыми бы пиво с раками в кабаке по пятницам, толпой на трёх машинах к морю летом, с которыми с жуткого бодуна на соседних нарах в обезьяннике просыпаться...был рядом любимый человек, которого бы любили вы, а он любил вас, таким...или такой, как вы есть, со всеми вашими достоинствами и недостатками, просто любил и всё.....ну и там из мелочёвки, была бы работа, которая в радость, большой дом, пушистый кот, дремающий у камина.... - у вас бы появилось желание и смысл жить?

----------


## Каин

> привет землячок, ты понял меня ровно на половину друзья - это одна из самых важных составляющих человеческой жизни, но есть ещё одна - семья, пускай даже не семья, а просто любимый человек....


  Тогда не говори вот так:




> по большому счёту есть всё то, что нужно нормальному человеку


 Или есть все, или, нет основного (любимый человек): это разные вещи.

----------


## Gek

> Тогда не говори вот так:
> 
> 
> 
> Или есть все, или, нет основного (любимый человек): это разные вещи.


 в этом ты прав, тут я допустил смысловую ошибку, но в предыдущем посте я её исправил

----------


## June

> давай по пунктам, какие штампы я привёл? а то я сам честно говоря их в своём тексте не заметил


 Попробуем вернуться к самому главному штампу, с которым я сталкивался уже много раз:




> В "моём мире" суицид - это наибольшее проявление слабости, а мужчина должен быть сильным.


 Мужчина должен быть сильным.

Кому должен? Почему должен?
Если мужчина хочет добыть еду, защититься от врагов, завоевать сердце самки и вырастить жизнеспособное потомство, он должен быть сильным. Соглашусь. Но если он всего этого уже не хочет, что тогда? Почему он должен продолжать идти по тому же пути? Почему он должен идти к цели, имеющий смысл только для других людей?




> только вот человек из-за своих надуманных проблем готов от этой жизни добровольно отказаться, как может желание умереть пересилить желание бороться за жизнь? можеш мне обЪяснить?


 Не только человек. Киты тоже способны выбрасываться на берег. Наверное это сложно объяснить, это надо почувствовать. Желание бороться за жизнь может пропасть. Полностью. Останется только страх смерти и боль. И дальше кто кого. Если боль окажется сильнее страха смерти, человек выберет веревку и мыло. Если боль окажется слабее, то человек будет сидеть и выть под лавкой.

----------


## Black Angel

После прочтения первых пяти строк сего порыва мысли, пропало всякое желание читать как сам остаток текста, так и всё обсуждение в целом. Зато появилось желание послать жизнерадостного автора далеко и надолго, ну да, пожалуй, воздержусь

----------


## смертник

кто там должен быть сильным? самцы? ведь мы люди, не животные  :Big Grin:

----------


## June

> первое что пришло в голову - возможно ОН не мужчина?


 Ну вот, снова обидные ярлычки вместо ответа. "Задроты", "Не мужчины", наверное можно еще с десяток позорных ярлычков понапридумать. Но получается, что на вопросы "Кому должен?" и "Почему должен?" ответа нет? Остается лишь заклеймить позором задающих себе такие вопросы?




> боль...ты на самом деле знаеш значение этого слова? только я имею ввиду физическую боль, а не ту неведомую хрень, которую пишут в предсмертно-любовных записках


 Да, испытывал и физическую, и "ту неведомую хрень". Та неведомая хрень побольнее бывает.

----------


## Gek

> Ну вот, снова обидные ярлычки вместо ответа. "Задроты", "Не мужчины", наверное можно еще с десяток позорных ярлычков понапридумать. Но получается, что на вопросы "Кому должен?" и "Почему должен?" ответа нет? Остается лишь заклеймить позором задающих себе такие вопросы?


 а зачем задавать себе такие вопросы?




> Да, испытывал и физическую, и "ту неведомую хрень". Та неведомая хрень побольнее бывает.


 крыса попадая в капкан отгрызает себе лапу, чтобы выжить - вполне можно позавидовать такому сильному жизнелюбию)) почему ты считаеш что проще расстаться с жизнью чем найти и устранить причину этой боли?

----------


## Игорёк

Спасибо КЭП ! законспектировал и выложил. молодец) 

Что касаемо друзей, может быть ты просто непереживал то состояние, когда все твои друзья ушли от тебя далеко вперед, твоя жизнь стои на месте, их - продвигается. Это отдаляет людей. Сам факт такой дружбы теряет актуальность. Это не означет что вы уже не друзья, вы остаетесь друзьями, но уже несколько подругому. Дружба живет не настоящим, а прошлым. 

По повду личной жизни - тут все и так ясно как божий день. Об этом не говорят не потому что этого недопонимают, а потому что это очевидная вещь, которая должа быть по умолчанию всем понятна.

----------


## Статист

*Запасся попкорном.

----------


## June

> а зачем задавать себе такие вопросы?


 Вопросы задают, чтобы получить ответы. "Такие" вопросы я задал потому, что мне ваш пост показался неубедительным. Появились вопросы - почему вы считаете именно так, а не иначе? Например почему нужно именно шкрябаться, а не выбрать веревку и мыло?




> крыса попадая в капкан отгрызает себе лапу, чтобы выжить - вполне можно позавидовать такому сильному жизнелюбию)) почему ты считаеш что проще расстаться с жизнью чем найти и устранить причину этой боли?


 Завидовать безногой крысе совершенно не хочется.

А считаю, что мне проще расстаться с жизнью потому, что я уже много раз пробовал найти и устранить причину боли - боли стало только больше. Я не вижу способов устранить свою боль. Конечно я не обобщаю и не говорю за всех. Наверняка есть люди, которым проще решить свои проблемы, и тогда флаг им в руки и барабан на пузо. Но и меня не надо пихать в общую кучу.

----------


## Gek

[QUOTE=Игорёк;110773]Спасибо КЭП ! законспектировал и выложил. молодец) [ догнать?/QUOTE]
это был скорее экспромт нежели конспект))




> Что касаемо друзей, может быть ты просто непереживал то состояние, когда все твои друзья ушли от тебя далеко вперед, твоя жизнь стои на месте, их - продвигается. Это отдаляет людей. Сам факт такой дружбы теряет актуальность. Это не означет что вы уже не друзья, вы остаетесь друзьями, но уже несколько подругому. Дружба живет не настоящим, а прошлым.


 в каком смысле ушли вперёд? обзавелись семьями, глубже увязли в быту и работе, ты это имел ввиду? ситуация знакомая, но что бы все и сразу ушли, а ты один остался....чото ты подтормаживаеш, что мешает догнать?




> По повду личной жизни - тут все и так ясно как божий день. Об этом не говорят не потому что этого недопонимают, а потому что это очевидная вещь, которая должа быть по умолчанию всем понятна.


 эээ...не совсем понял о чём ты сейчас....хоть кто нибуть ответит на мой вопрос, который я добавил к стар-посту и выделил красными буквами?

----------


## Gek

> Вопросы задают, чтобы получить ответы. "Такие" вопросы я задал потому, что мне ваш пост показался неубедительным. Появились вопросы - почему вы считаете именно так, а не иначе? Например почему нужно именно шкрябаться, а не выбрать веревку и мыло?


 есть масса вариантов ответов на эти вопросы, перечислять не буду, так как ты опять назовёш их штампами....наверное у нас просто разное восприятие жизни ибо я не понимаю тебя точно так же как ты не понимаеш меня....для меня жизнь - это игра, сложный многоуровневый квест, в котором намылить верёвку - значит сдаться, проиграть, а я не люблю проигровать.

В конце концов, почему я должен сдыхать, а другие при этом остануцца жить - несправедливо))





> Завидовать безногой крысе совершенно не хочется.


 завидовать нужно не самой крысе, а её воле к жизни




> А считаю, что мне проще расстаться с жизнью потому, что я уже много раз пробовал найти и устранить причину боли - боли стало только больше. Я не вижу способов устранить свою боль. Конечно я не обобщаю и не говорю за всех. Наверняка есть люди, которым проще решить свои проблемы, и тогда флаг им в руки и барабан на пузо. Но и меня не надо пихать в общую кучу.


 дык понятно что проще, намылить на шее галстук - много ума не надо, но как же спортивный интерес, неужели не хочется узнать что будет дальше? неужели у тебя всё настолько СТАБИЛЬНО плохо?

жизнь как зебра, много раз в этом убеждался....живёш так, нормально живёш, ничего не происходит, скучаеш....потом как вляпаешся в какую-то жопу и думаеш, ну всё, кабздец, хуже уже не будет....проходит ещё время и ты понимаеш, а фиг там, тогда всё было ещё очень даже не плохо, по сравнению с тем что сейча.....проходит ещё время и вдруг как начинает переть, так что аж дух захватывает, все проблемы сами собой разруливаются ещё и профит хороший на остатке....сидиш, потом, куриш и думаеш - кто бы мог подумать?! а я всё таки красавчик что в тот раз руки не опустил, так бы мог в той жопе и остацца, а оно сейчас вона как вышло))

----------


## Статист

*Gek*, ну так если всё ок, зачем Вы здесь? Показать пример? Воодушевить? Те методы, которые Вы используете( "сперва добейся", "Будь мужиком, блеать!") тут не работают. Да, представьте себе - НЕ РАБОТАЮТ. Так какая Ваша цель?

----------


## Gek

> *Gek*, ну так если всё ок, зачем Вы здесь? Показать пример? Воодушевить? Те методы, которые Вы используете( "сперва добейся", "Будь мужиком, блеать!") тут не работают. Да, представьте себе - НЕ РАБОТАЮТ. Так какая Ваша цель?


 всё не до такой степени ОК, до которой хотелось бы)) "те методы какие я использую" - это какие? я сначала хочу получить хотя бы один ответ на свой вопрос, который красными буквами в старпосте напечатан...

----------


## Каин

> ...хоть кто нибуть ответит на мой вопрос, который я добавил к стар-посту и выделил красными буквами?


 Честно говоря несуразный вопрос. Если по другому его сформулировать, то получится примерно так: если у вас появится любовь, ради которой стоит жить, появится ли  у вас при этом смысл жизни? Твой вопрос, если по логике -  тавтология.

Если в моей жизни появится взаимная любовь, то не вижу поводов для суицида. Любовь самый сильный стимул для жизни.  Поэтому спрашивать об этом, предлагая вариант взаимной любви, считаю неуместным и несуразным.

конечно, как исключения, могут быть и такие, которые считают, что им взаимная любовь ничего не даст. Тут два варианта. 1. Или его побудительная причина су превышает Любовь ( к примеру, непереносимые физические страдания). 2. Или он просто не сталкивался с Любовью.

----------


## Статист

*Gek*, Ваш вопрос есть тавтология.* Каин* прав. Был бы у меня смысл жить, если бы у меня был смысл жить?




> "те методы какие я использую" - это какие?


  Ну как же... "Будь оптимистом", "жизнь-зебра" и " мужик должен быть сильным" и т.п. Вкратце:" Будь мужиком, Блеать!"



> всё не до такой степени ОК, до которой хотелось бы))


  Так что же не так?

----------


## Gek

> Честно говоря несуразный вопрос. Если по другому его сформулировать, то получится примерно так: если у вас появится любовь, ради которой стоит жить, появится ли  у вас при этом смысл жизни? Твой вопрос, если по логике -  тавтология.
> 
> Если в моей жизни появится взаимная любовь, то не вижу поводов для суицида. Любовь самый сильный стимул для жизни.  Поэтому спрашивать об этом, предлагая вариант взаимной любви, считаю неуместным и несуразным.
> 
> конечно, как исключения, могут быть и такие, которые считают, что им взаимная любовь ничего не даст. Тут два варианта. 1. Или его побудительная причина су превышает Любовь ( к примеру, непереносимые физические страдания). 2. Или он просто не сталкивался с Любовью.


 это не тавтология :Smile:  просто для решения любой проблемы я сначала разделяю её на пункты, обдумываю каждый из них, а потом строю поэтапный план по её решению. проблема звучащая как "жизнь - говно, жить так больше не хочу" по определению не имеет решения, а если разбить её на пункты, хотя бы самые элементарные, о которых я вспомнил - уже начинает появляться план по постепенному её решению....с этим ты согласен?

----------


## Каин

Ну, и каков план? Найти взаимную любовь?

----------


## Gek

> *Gek*, Ваш вопрос есть тавтология.* Каин* прав. Был бы у меня смысл жить, если бы у меня был смысл жить?


 на счёт тавтологии - написал выше.




> Ну как же... "Будь оптимистом", "жизнь-зебра" и " мужик должен быть сильным" и т.п. Вкратце:" Будь мужиком, Блеать!"


 а, ты об этом....так это не "методы", это мой личный якорь, который держит меня по эту сторону могильной плиты)) у тебя они тоже есть, раз ты до сих пор пишеш на этом форуме....я ж говорил, для меня су - это проявление слабости, а этого я себе позволить немогу, тупо не могу, без вариантов. методы - это горазда более глубокая тема, её я обдумываю 18 часов в сутки на протяжении всей своей сознательной жизни.... 



> Так что же не так?


 жить не интересно)) вернее БЫЛО не интересно, просто с момента моего первого посещения вашего форума кое что в моей жизни произошло, вроде и пустяк, но интриги в жизнь здорово подбросило....если посмотреть правде в глаза, и положить руку на сердце - жить было не интересно ОДНОМУ, друзья у меня есть, это уже прекрасно, но это не всё, работа есть, довольно интересная на мой взгляд, но ещё чего-то нехватает.....эт я только недавно смог себе признаться что для полной гармонии мне не хватает только любимого человека.....осталось дело за малым))

----------


## June

> наверное у нас просто разное восприятие жизни ибо я не понимаю тебя точно так же как ты не понимаеш меня


 Вот это ты точно подметил - у нас разное восприятие жизни. Разные организмы, разные реакции на внешние раздражители.




> В конце концов, почему я должен сдыхать, а другие при этом остануцца жить - несправедливо))


 Ты никому ничего не должен (если конечно не набрал кредитов в банке). Просто тебе хочется жить. А мне не хочется, и мне плевать, останутся ли жить другие и насколько все это справедливо. Думаю понятие справедливости к этой ситуации неприменимо - это же не решение суда, чтобы быть справедливым или несправедливым.




> но как же спортивный интерес, неужели не хочется узнать что будет дальше? неужели у тебя всё настолько СТАБИЛЬНО плохо?


 Знаешь, бывают ситуации, когда спортивный интерес отсутствует полностью. Ты был у зубного? Врач делает укол в десну и через полчаса ее можно колоть иголками - а ты абсолютно ничего не чувствуешь. Примерно то же самое может произойти с любым другим чувством и с любым другим желанием. Если бы это с тобой произошло, твое мировоззрение изменилось бы очень сильно и твои прежние советы показались бы тебе совершенно бессмысленными.

----------


## Gek

> Ну, и каков план? Найти взаимную любовь?


 я начинаю завидовать твоей проницательности)) просто нужно ставить перед собой реальные цели и целенаправленно их добиваться, это же просто как угол дома....просто раньше я думал что мне хреново просто потому что хреново, я не мог обЪяснить почему....а теперь до меня вроде как дошло))

главное вьехать в суть проблемы, почему что-то происходит не так, а когда вьедеш - решить её это уже дело техники

----------


## Gek

> Вот это ты точно подметил - у нас разное восприятие жизни. Разные организмы, разные реакции на внешние раздражители.


 что значит разные? физиологически нам заложены одинаковые реакции на внешние раздражители, всё остальное - это только то что ты сам себе придумал, а раз сам придумал - сам можеш и поменять





> Ты никому ничего не должен (если конечно не набрал кредитов в банке). Просто тебе хочется жить. А мне не хочется, и мне плевать, останутся ли жить другие и насколько все это справедливо. Думаю понятие справедливости к этой ситуации неприменимо - это же не решение суда, чтобы быть справедливым или несправедливым.


 к стати про кредит - в этом смысле у меня как раз проблемы самые, так сказать, реальные и неиллюзорные, которые силой мысли решить наврятле получится, на бабки я давече действительно попал и попал очень круто....но, опять таки методом разложения и этой проблемы на составляющие выход был найден, надеюсь что всё получится.....а если не получится - мне пиздец))
а жить это я сейчас хочу, потому что ВДРУГ стало интересно, а раньше как и тебе было пофиг....правда и умирать тоже не особо хотелось




> Знаешь, бывают ситуации, когда спортивный интерес отсутствует полностью. Ты был у зубного? Врач делает укол в десну и через полчаса ее можно колоть иголками - а ты абсолютно ничего не чувствуешь. Примерно то же самое может произойти с любым другим чувством и с любым другим желанием. Если бы это с тобой произошло, твое мировоззрение изменилось бы очень сильно и твои прежние советы показались бы тебе совершенно бессмысленными.


 конечно знаю)) думаеш у меня не было таких ситуаций? вернее это были даже не ситуации а целые периоды в жизни, но в какой-то момент в жизни что-то происходило и эти периоды сменялись другими, более так сказать жизнеутверждающими....ответь мне на один вопрос, что тебе нужно получить от жизни, что бы она начала тебя радовать?

----------


## June

> что значит разные? физиологически нам заложены одинаковые реакции на внешние раздражители, всё остальное - это только то что ты сам себе придумал, а раз сам придумал - сам можеш и поменять


 Ты заблуждаешься. Все люди по-разному реагируют на внешние раздражители, и не бывает 2х абсолютно одинаковых реакций. Вот ты наверняка выпьешь бутылку пива и станещь довольным и захмелевшим, а у меня только живот да голова заболит. И моя реакция не зависит от того, что я себе понапридумал, и поменять ее я не смогу.




> ответь мне на один вопрос, что тебе нужно получить от жизни, что бы она начала тебя радовать?


 Ну например новость о том, что я завтра умру, меня бы однозначно порадовала. Возможно наркотическое опьянение, хотя трудно заранее предсказать реакцию. Больше ничего в голову не приходит.

----------


## Gek

> Ты заблуждаешься. Все люди по-разному реагируют на внешние раздражители, и не бывает 2х абсолютно одинаковых реакций. Вот ты наверняка выпьешь бутылку пива и станещь довольным и захмелевшим, а у меня только живот да голова заболит. И моя реакция не зависит от того, что я себе понапридумал, и поменять ее я не смогу.


 гг))ну я тоже не всегда могу спрогнозировать реакцию своего организма на алкоголь, особенно когда всё начинается так невинно - с бутылки пива))
все остальные реакции вполне под силу контролировать)) к примеру раньше чувство страха, ломало на глухо моё хрупкое психическое равновесие и вестибулярный аппарат, но по прошествии времени оно наоборот стало мне в помощь, страх обостряет рефлексы....как в каком-то фильме прозвучало - "боишься - значит живой!"




> Ну например новость о том, что я завтра умру, меня бы однозначно порадовала. Возможно наркотическое опьянение, хотя трудно заранее предсказать реакцию. Больше ничего в голову не приходит.


 хм, а более приемлемых для здоровья желаний у тебя совсем нет? так ведь небывает))просто, тупо, НЕ_БЫ_ВА_ЕТ! покопайся у себя в мозгах, что-то должно быть, может ты просто боишся себе в этом признаться?

----------


## June

> хм, а более приемлемых для здоровья желаний у тебя совсем нет? так ведь небывает))просто, тупо, НЕ_БЫ_ВА_ЕТ! покопайся у себя в мозгах, что-то должно быть, может ты просто боишся себе в этом признаться?


 Всякое бывает. Тебе повезло, что с тобой такого пока не случилось. Понимаю, в это трудно поверить, ведь ты опираешься на свои чувства и свои желания, а у тебя они другие.

----------


## Gek

> Всякое бывает. Тебе повезло, что с тобой такого пока не случилось. Понимаю, в это трудно поверить, ведь ты опираешься на свои чувства и свои желания, а у тебя они другие.


 попробую брутфорсом:
секс?
сигареты?
торт?
когда у тебя что-то получилось?
когда ты кому-то помог?

----------


## Статист

> на счёт тавтологии - написал выше.


  Допустим.
 Мне лично подход искать любимого человека кажется провальным. Что будет если он уйдёт? Нет, любовь в первую очередь нужно найти в себе. Остальное добавиться автоматически.

----------


## Игорёк

> я начинаю завидовать твоей проницательности)) просто нужно ставить перед собой реальные цели и целенаправленно их добиваться, это же просто как угол дома....просто раньше я думал что мне хреново просто потому что хреново, я не мог обЪяснить почему....а теперь до меня вроде как дошло))
> 
> главное вьехать в суть проблемы, почему что-то происходит не так, а когда вьедеш - решить её это уже дело техники


 Дозрел до просветления, поздравляю) Только есть одно но - обстоятельства, которые мешают в реализации тех или иных пунктов. Таким образом для достижения конечного результата может не хватить как воли, так и биологического времени.

----------


## Gek

> Дозрел до просветления, поздравляю) Только есть одно но - обстоятельства, которые мешают в реализации тех или иных пунктов. Таким образом для достижения конечного результата может не хватить как воли, так и биологического времени.


 например? какие обстоятельства могут тебе в чём-то помешать? я не спорю, бывает такое, к примеру когда у человека есть мечта, к примеру купить маленький свечной заводик, но при этом он сидит в тюрьме - это уже да, обстоятельства, тут уж реально для достижения цели может и жизни не зватить....ну и само мобой болезни, инвалидность, природные катаклизмы - это всё обстоятельства на которые ты врятле сможеш повлиять....но я чото крепко сомневаюсь что какое либо из них имеет к тебе отношение




> Допустим.
>  Мне лично подход искать любимого человека кажется провальным. Что будет если он уйдёт? Нет, любовь в первую очередь нужно найти в себе. Остальное добавиться автоматически.


 а что будет если ты подскользнёшся в ванной и сломаеш хребет? ничего хорошего, так что ж теперь не мыться? или ослепнеш от палёной водки, так что теперь - не пить? а если....короче много таких "а если", но стоит ли обращать на них внимание? чрезмерная осторожность грозит похоронить под собой кучу нереализованных идей, планов, желаний....не помню уже кто, но явно не дурак, сказал "никогда ни о чём не волнуйся заранее - в 80% случаев твои волнения окажутся абсолютно безпочвенными, на остальные 20% ты всё равно никак не сможеш повлиять"....каждый раз когда начинаю зацикливаться на какой-то тепе - вспоминаю эту фразу, и ты знаеш, мне помогает :Smile: 

а найти в себе любовь, это как? к кому ты её найдёш? тут нужен как минимум ещё один человек и желательно противоположного пола :Smile:

----------


## June

> попробую брутфорсом:
> секс?
> сигареты?
> торт?
> когда у тебя что-то получилось?
> когда ты кому-то помог?


 Кое-что из перечисленного тобой может доставить удовольствие или предвкушение удовольствия на очень короткое время. Но удовольствие не настолько сильное, чтобы вызвать желание жить. И сразу за удовольствием меня обычно ждет неизбежная боль и разочарование.

----------


## Gek

> Кое-что из перечисленного тобой может доставить удовольствие или предвкушение удовольствия на очень короткое время. Но удовольствие не настолько сильное, чтобы вызвать желание жить. И сразу за удовольствием меня обычно ждет неизбежная боль и разочарование.


 а ты думаеш у всех остальных после вышеперечисленных радостей кайф длится не менее суток? нее брат, это тебе не героин)) у меня тоже давненько небыло ярких эмоций, всё какоето серенькое вокруг....хотя не, вру, недавно подвозил двух туристов, парня с девушкой, которые автостопом без гроша в кармане обЪездили пол мира....всю дорогу слушал их байки - получил целую кучу положительных эмоций, знаеш, встречаются иногда такие люди, которые умеют заражать позитивом.....потом правда задумался, нахер я живу вот так как живу, а не так как они? внятного ответа до сиих пор не могу найти для себя....з.ы. извини за лирическое отступление

----------


## Gek

и это, чем твои боль и разачарование вызваны? темболее неизбежные.....мож ты чего не так делаеш?)

----------


## June

> и это, чем твои боль и разачарование вызваны? темболее неизбежные.....мож ты чего не так делаеш?)


 Думаю в детстве наиболее негативное влияние оказало плохое здоровье и неправильное воспитание. Ну а потом жизнь стала похожа на попытку догнать уходящий поезд - чем дальше бежишь, тем понятнее бессмысленность затеи.

----------


## Статист

> а что будет если ты подскользнёшся в ванной и сломаеш хребет? ничего хорошего, так что ж теперь не мыться? или ослепнеш от палёной водки, так что теперь - не пить? а если....короче много таких "а если", но стоит ли обращать на них внимание? чрезмерная осторожность грозит похоронить под собой кучу нереализованных идей, планов, желаний....не помню уже кто, но явно не дурак, сказал "никогда ни о чём не волнуйся заранее - в 80% случаев твои волнения окажутся абсолютно безпочвенными, на остальные 20% ты всё равно никак не сможеш повлиять"....каждый раз когда начинаю зацикливаться на какой-то тепе - вспоминаю эту фразу, и ты знаеш, мне помогает


 


> а найти в себе любовь, это как? к кому ты её найдёш? тут нужен как минимум ещё один человек и желательно противоположного пола


  Вот смотри. Есть человек.Ты его любишь. Что тебе нужно от него? Его любовь? Тогда по идее у тебя уже есть любовь. Ты её даёшь ему - он тебе. 
 Но на самом деле когда любишь человека - то без требований. Даже его любви. Разговоры о непременно *взаимной*  любви есть замаскированный подтекст под товарно-денежные отношения "Ты мне - я тебе". А это не любовь.
 Ты себя не любишь, значит, бессознательно запрещаешь другим себя любить. 
 Насчёт "противоположного пола"... Это мысли уже о сексе, друг мой. Безусловно, нормальное влечение есть влечение к противоположному полу. Но это вопросы *секса*, не любви.

----------


## Игорёк

Gek 


> например? какие обстоятельства могут тебе в чём-то помешать? я не спорю, бывает такое, к примеру когда у человека есть мечта, к примеру купить маленький свечной заводик, но при этом он сидит в тюрьме - это уже да, обстоятельства, тут уж реально для достижения цели может и жизни не зватить....ну и само мобой болезни, инвалидность, природные катаклизмы - это всё обстоятельства на которые ты врятле сможеш повлиять....но я чото крепко сомневаюсь что какое либо из них имеет к тебе отношение


 К сожалению ты прав. Те аргументы что я могу привести будут неприменно приняты за нытьё. Стереотипное мнение что если руки и ноги целые - тебе открыт весь мир, все возможности и все пути реальны.

----------


## Игорёк

Статист


> Ты себя не любишь, значит, бессознательно запрещаешь другим себя любить. 
> Насчёт "противоположного пола"... Это мысли уже о сексе, друг мой. Безусловно, нормальное влечение есть влечение к противоположному полу. Но это вопросы секса, не любви.


 Бред. Любовь без секса это как машина без колес. 
И что плохого в том, если трактовать любовь как эгоизм ? где написано что эгоизм это плохое качество ? Плохо это только в том случае когда эгоист утверждает что он не эгоист. Собаки собираются в стаю не потому что они хотят помочь другим собакам, а потому что им самим так проще существовать. Это есть нормальный здоровый взаимный эгоизм.

----------


## Kent

Ну и что вы тут делаете, господа всезнающие? Хорошо живется? Есть деньги, дети, дом, друзья, работа, любовь? Ок. Поздравляем. Только поймите, что не всем достаточно смены круга общения, для того, чтобы стать счастливым. Кто-то заканчивает школу аутсайдером, поступает в универ и становится душой компании, а кто-то и дальше продолжает тянуть лямку. 

Гек:



> если бы у вас, в вашей текущей ситуации, были НАСТОЯЩИЕ друзья, которые в случае чего ради вас на всё готовы, с которыми бы пиво с раками в кабаке по пятницам, толпой на трёх машинах к морю летом, с которыми *с жуткого бодуна на соседних нарах в обезьяннике просыпаться..*.


 Не надо такого счастья.

Игорек, +++++++.

----------


## Gek

> Думаю в детстве наиболее негативное влияние оказало плохое здоровье и неправильное воспитание. Ну а потом жизнь стала похожа на попытку догнать уходящий поезд - чем дальше бежишь, тем понятнее бессмысленность затеи.


 зачем догонять если можно сесть в другой? просто составить план того, чего тебе надо от жизни и постепенно, пункт за пунктом его выполнять?




> Вот смотри. Есть человек.Ты его любишь. Что тебе нужно от него? Его любовь? Тогда по идее у тебя уже есть любовь. Ты её даёшь ему - он тебе. 
>  Но на самом деле когда любишь человека - то без требований. Даже его любви. Разговоры о непременно *взаимной*  любви есть замаскированный подтекст под товарно-денежные отношения "Ты мне - я тебе". А это не любовь.


 ну да, так и есть, ты мне я тебе, звучит не очень возвышенно, за то справедливо :Smile:  вся фишка во взаимодействии, одному быть тяжело и некомфортно, а когда ты с кем-то контактируеш - ты получаеш от этого человека необходимые тебе положительные эмоции, а он в свою очередь получает их от общения с тобой - всё по честному




> Ты себя не любишь, значит, бессознательно запрещаешь другим себя любить.


 вот это верно, но опять же, что мешает? 



> Насчёт "противоположного пола"... Это мысли уже о сексе, друг мой. Безусловно, нормальное влечение есть влечение к противоположному полу. Но это вопросы *секса*, не любви.


 тоесть ты считаеш нормальной любовь к своему полу? о_0 что ж, дело хозяйское...




> Gek 
> К сожалению ты прав. Те аргументы что я могу привести будут неприменно приняты за нытьё. Стереотипное мнение что если руки и ноги целые - тебе открыт весь мир, все возможности и все пути реальны.


 ну так, положа руку на сердце - так же оно и есть?  :Wink: 

желание - тысяча возможностей, нежелание - тысяча причин....просто находясь в замкнутом кругу депресняка очень не легко этот круг разорвать....но опять таки, нет ничего невозможного



> Статист
> Бред. Любовь без секса это как машина без колес. 
> И что плохого в том, если трактовать любовь как эгоизм ? где написано что эгоизм это плохое качество ? Плохо это только в том случае когда эгоист утверждает что он не эгоист. Собаки собираются в стаю не потому что они хотят помочь другим собакам, а потому что им самим так проще существовать. Это есть нормальный здоровый взаимный эгоизм.


 +1 



> Ну и что вы тут делаете, господа всезнающие? Хорошо живется? Есть деньги, дети, дом, друзья, работа, любовь? Ок. Поздравляем. Только поймите, что не всем достаточно смены круга общения, для того, чтобы стать счастливым. Кто-то заканчивает школу аутсайдером, поступает в универ и становится душой компании, а кто-то и дальше продолжает тянуть лямку.


 что делаю? мне всегда нравились необычные люди с нестандартным мышлением....да и темы здесь обсуждаемые мне, мягко говоря, понятны. Я другого не могу понять откуда такой пессимизм - почему ты считаеш то что получилось у другого в твоём случае обязательно провалиться?

Это всё равно что поставить два одинаковых внедорожника на трофи-трэке, одинаковая трасса, одинаковые условия, но кто из них придёт к финишу первым, кто вторым....либо вообще увязнет по уши в грязи и сойдёт с трассы - зависит только от пилотов! 






> Не надо такого счастья.


 да это было то всего пару раз, несколько лет назад эти события воспринимались совсем не так как ты, да и я их воспринимаем сейчас, тогда это было весело :Big Grin:

----------


## Статист

> Бред. Любовь без секса это как машина без колес.
> И что плохого в том, если трактовать любовь как эгоизм ? где написано что эгоизм это плохое качество ? Плохо это только в том случае когда эгоист утверждает что он не эгоист. Собаки собираются в стаю не потому что они хотят помочь другим собакам, а потому что им самим так проще существовать. Это есть нормальный здоровый взаимный эгоизм.


  Я говорю о том, что любовь и секс это разные вещи.* Разные*. Просто потрахаться любви не надо .




> ну да, так и есть, ты мне я тебе, звучит не очень возвышенно, за то справедливо вся фишка во взаимодействии, одному быть тяжело и некомфортно, а когда ты с кем-то контактируеш - ты получаеш от этого человека необходимые тебе положительные эмоции, а он в свою очередь получает их от общения с тобой - всё


  Да. Но без требований к человеку.



> вот это верно, но опять же, что мешает?


  Что мешает тебя любить другим людям, если ты сам себя не любишь? Представьте себе выставку картин художника. Ему говорят :" отличные картины!" Он говорит:"Г....!" В конце-концов все плюнут, и поверят ему. В конце-концов, врядли художник выставит картины если будет о них думать плохо.



> тоесть ты считаеш нормальной любовь к своему полу? о_0 что ж, дело хозяйское...


  Сейчас ты провёл знак равенства между любовью и сексом. Поздравляю. Так же смотри ответ Игорьку.

----------


## Kent

> Я другого не могу понять откуда такой пессимизм - почему ты считаеш то что получилось у другого в твоём случае обязательно провалиться?
> 
> Это всё равно что поставить два одинаковых внедорожника на трофи-трэке, одинаковая трасса, одинаковые условия, но кто из них придёт к финишу первым, кто вторым....либо вообще увязнет по уши в грязи и сойдёт с трассы - зависит только от пилотов!


 А вот и не одинаковые внедорожники. У каждого человека своя внешность, свой характер, свои "болячки". Кто-то по жизни как внедорожник, прет напролом, а кто-то как Таврия, плетется еле-еле. Трасса, так же как и жизненный путь, у каждого своя. У кого-то она прямая и ровная, у кого-то одни топь и болота. Да, согласен, многое зависит от пилотов. Но если представить, что пилот - это душа человека, а внедорожник - тело, что пилот одного внедорожника здоров, а другим внедорожником управляет больной пилот, то как последний может выиграть заезд?
Предугадывая следующие вопросы. Кто считает, что души у человека нет, читайте вместо "душа" - психика. По моему скромному мнению, есть такие душевные травмы, которые не лечатся и не проходят со временем. То, что помогло тебе, мне, например, не поможет. Ты поменял круг общения - твоя душа расцвела, я поменял их несколько - все осталось по-прежнему. Конечно, что-то меняется, но не сильно. Одни болячки заживают, при этом оставляя шрамы, вместо них появляются другие. Поэтому, когда кто-то пишет здесь, мол, "лохи, х#ли вы тут сидите, всем встать и идти покорять мир", мне смешно.

----------


## Gek

> Я говорю о том, что любовь и секс это разные вещи.* Разные*. Просто потрахаться любви не надо .


 ну да, так оно и есть любовь это.....честно говоря сам толком не знаю, но наверное что-то хорошее)) а секс - это просто процесс удовлетворения естественных потребностей, вроде как пить, есть и прочее....безо всяких эмоций




> Да. Но без требований к человеку.


 согласен



> Что мешает тебя любить другим людям, если ты сам себя не любишь? Представьте себе выставку картин художника. Ему говорят :" отличные картины!" Он говорит:"Г....!" В конце-концов все плюнут, и поверят ему. В конце-концов, врядли художник выставит картины если будет о них думать плохо.


 а за что ты сам себя не любиш? устраняй причины, сделай что-то такое за что мог бы сам - себя похвалить.....вообще осуществление идеи или мечты которую ты раньше считал нереальной для себя - здорово мотивирует




> Сейчас ты провёл знак равенства между любовью и сексом. Поздравляю. Так же смотри ответ Игорьку.


  да какое нафиг равенство, я что любовь, что секс с представителями своего пола считаю противоестественным, не более или  менее того




> А вот и не одинаковые внедорожники. У каждого человека своя внешность, свой характер, свои "болячки". Кто-то по жизни как внедорожник, прет напролом, а кто-то как Таврия, плетется еле-еле. Трасса, так же как и жизненный путь, у каждого своя. У кого-то она прямая и ровная, у кого-то одни топь и болота. Да, согласен, многое зависит от пилотов. Но если представить, что пилот - это душа человека, а внедорожник - тело, что пилот одного внедорожника здоров, а другим внедорожником управляет больной пилот, то как последний может выиграть заезд?
> Предугадывая следующие вопросы. Кто считает, что души у человека нет, читайте вместо "душа" - психика. По моему скромному мнению, есть такие душевные травмы, которые не лечатся и не проходят со временем. То, что помогло тебе, мне, например, не поможет. Ты поменял круг общения - твоя душа расцвела, я поменял их несколько - все осталось по-прежнему. Конечно, что-то меняется, но не сильно. Одни болячки заживают, при этом оставляя шрамы, вместо них появляются другие. Поэтому, когда кто-то пишет здесь, мол, "лохи, х#ли вы тут сидите, всем встать и идти покорять мир", мне смешно.


 ну начнём с того что "дизайн" или внешний облик имеют минимальное значение как для джипа так и для мужчины)) девушкам в этом плане повезло гораздо меньше - для их пола внешняя красота имеет далеко не самое последнее значение....нам же гораздо проще - многие недостатки устраняются посещением спортзала....да и то дело такое, давече сестра приволокла знакомится своего, кхм, парня - а я смотрю на это тощее кривое быдло с лицом необезображенным интеллектом и спрашиваю, Лен, где ты его вообще подобрала?! а она мне в ответ рассказала что я ничего не понимаю, что он хароший и бла-бла-бла....спустя некоторое время правда одумалась, и то после очередного его косяка

про болезнь согласен, но я чото не верю что это каким-то боком относиться к тебе

что касается круга общения - возможно ты просто не нашёл свой, я например и сейчас в незнакомом кругу людей чувствую себя неуютно

подумай, что из твоих увлечений, мыслей или ещё каких граней личности могло бы обЪединять тебя с какими-то другими людьми? когда группа людей повёрнуты на одной и той же теме - им гораздо проще найти темы для общения, есть о чём говорить со старта, а там в ходе знакомства появляются и другие темы

----------


## Статист

> а за что ты сам себя не любиш? устраняй причины, сделай что-то такое за что мог бы сам - себя похвалить.....вообще осуществление идеи или мечты которую ты раньше считал нереальной для себя - здорово мотивирует


  Любят без причины. Просто так. Любовь как дар.

----------


## Kent

> ну начнём с того что "дизайн" или внешний облик имеют минимальное значение как для джипа так и для мужчины)) девушкам в этом плане повезло гораздо меньше - для их пола внешняя красота имеет далеко не самое последнее значение....нам же гораздо проще - многие недостатки устраняются посещением спортзала....да и то дело такое, давече сестра приволокла знакомится своего, кхм, парня - а я смотрю на это тощее кривое быдло с лицом необезображенным интеллектом и спрашиваю, Лен, где ты его вообще подобрала?! а она мне в ответ рассказала что я ничего не понимаю, что он хароший и бла-бла-бла....спустя некоторое время правда одумалась, и то после очередного его косяка


 Наверное, была в нем какая-то искра, которая делала из тощего кривого быдла мачо. Не было бы ее, он бы воспринимался как тощее кривое быдло.




> про болезнь согласен, но я чото не верю что это каким-то боком относиться к тебе


 Зря не веришь. Не буду раскрывать карты, но кое-что есть.




> что касается круга общения - возможно ты просто не нашёл свой, я например и сейчас в незнакомом кругу людей чувствую себя неуютно
> 
> подумай, что из твоих увлечений, мыслей или ещё каких граней личности могло бы обЪединять тебя с какими-то другими людьми? когда группа людей повёрнуты на одной и той же теме - им гораздо проще найти темы для общения, есть о чём говорить со старта, а там в ходе знакомства появляются и другие темы


 Хотя бы найти одного человека как я, не то, чтобы группу. Да и нет что-то желания искать.

----------


## Gek

> Любят без причины. Просто так. Любовь как дар.


 насчёт другого человека - согласен, но относительно себя - не совсем верно, когда тебя с детства родители и\или окружающий социм скажем так гнобит и презирает - то это не особо повышает твою самооценку, зато когда ты доживаеш таки до сознательного возраста и вопреки мнению окружающих и своей самооценке начинаеш заниматься чем то эдаким, да к тому у тебя ещё и неплохо получается - сразу задумаешся, ёб выходит что не такой уж я и неудачник, оказывается я ещё что-то могу, при том могу ничуть не хуже, а может и лучше всех остальных - вот это всё здорово стимулирует самооценку а следом за ней и любовь к самому себе....я сам всё это прошёл, поэтому знаю о чём говорю....тебя посещали какие-то мысли на тему заняться чем-то подобным? 




> Наверное, была в нем какая-то искра, которая делала из тощего кривого быдла мачо. Не было бы ее, он бы воспринимался как тощее кривое быдло.


 я ж тебе о чём! хотя в последствии я ближе познакомился с этим человеком, который на поверку оказался ещё большим говном чем я его считал изначально, двуличная, лживая, тварь с нехилыми задатками жополиза....и ведь живёт до сих пор как-то, и при этом жутко гордиться собой, таская на рынке тележки




> Зря не веришь. Не буду раскрывать карты, но кое-что есть.


 оно лечится? и не уж то болезнь НАСТОЛЬКО мешает тебе жить?



> Да и нет что-то желания искать.


 наверное в этом и состоит основная причина



> Хотя бы найти одного человека как я, не то, чтобы группу.


  а в чём проблема? сейчас даже в нете полно разных форумов по интересам, там путешествия, машины, мотоциклы, домашние животные....да куча всего, и эти ребята регулярно устраивают форумские сходки, общаются, обсуждают чего-то....купи байк, у мотоциклистов очень дружный коллектив, по слётам покатайся - приобретёш до чёрта новых впечатлений и знакомств....у меня с первым собранным мной корявым байком оявилось много новых знакомых, да и на любой парковке сразу собиралась стайка зрителей с кучей своих банальных вопросов...короче попиздеть всегда было с кем))

----------


## Kent

> оно лечится? и не уж то болезнь НАСТОЛЬКО мешает тебе жить?


 Лечится, но не полностью. Мешает не НАСТОЛЬКО, иначе уже бы не жил, но ограничивает очень сильно.




> а в чём проблема? сейчас даже в нете полно разных форумов по интересам, там путешествия, машины, мотоциклы, домашние животные....да куча всего, и эти ребята регулярно устраивают форумские сходки, общаются, обсуждают чего-то....купи байк, у мотоциклистов очень дружный коллектив, по слётам покатайся - приобретёш до чёрта новых впечатлений и знакомств....у меня с первым собранным мной корявым байком оявилось много новых знакомых, да и на любой парковке сразу собиралась стайка зрителей с кучей своих банальных вопросов...короче попиздеть всегда было с кем))


 Байк - хорошая идея, но не для меня. Мне нравятся мотоциклы, могу ездить, но это не поможет. Нет вообще ничего, что могло бы разжечь во мне искру жизни, я как пустой сосуд. Пустоте, которая внутри меня, не нужны ни байки, ни сходки, ни по#изделки, ничего.

----------


## June

> зачем догонять если можно сесть в другой?


 Другого поезда для меня не будет. У каждого в жизни один единственный поезд... Возможно я непонятно выразился и пример с поездом не очень удачный... Представь себе человека, который в 30 лет пошел в детсад или в 40 в первый класс. По твоей логике все у него будет хорошо и он гармонично впишется в коллектив?




> просто составить план того, чего тебе надо от жизни и постепенно, пункт за пунктом его выполнять?


 А если ничего не надо?

----------


## Статист

> насчёт другого человека - согласен, но относительно себя - не совсем верно, когда тебя с детства родители и\или окружающий социм скажем так гнобит и презирает - то это не особо повышает твою самооценку, зато когда ты доживаеш таки до сознательного возраста и вопреки мнению окружающих и своей самооценке начинаеш заниматься чем то эдаким, да к тому у тебя ещё и неплохо получается - сразу задумаешся, ёб выходит что не такой уж я и неудачник, оказывается я ещё что-то могу, при том могу ничуть не хуже, а может и лучше всех остальных - вот это всё здорово стимулирует самооценку а следом за ней и любовь к самому себе....я сам всё это прошёл, поэтому знаю о чём говорю....тебя посещали какие-то мысли на тему заняться чем-то подобным?


   Если вы будете любить себя за что-то, то подсознательно будете переносить любовь на вещи и заслуги и меряться ею. Она меня любит, потому что... и т.д. Но любят без причин.




> А если ничего не надо?


   Я уверен, найди вы сейчас под подушкой 1 млн.$ - заберёте. Значит надо. Но *хотите* ли вы добиваться этого? Пусть не миллиона - пусть одной тысячи. Дело в отсутствии веры в свои силы.

----------


## June

> Я уверен, найди вы сейчас под подушкой 1 млн.$ - заберёте. Значит надо.


 Заберу. Но принесет ли он мне радость, возвратит ли желание жить? Думаю нет.




> Но *хотите* ли вы добиваться этого? Пусть не миллиона - пусть одной тысячи. Дело в отсутствии веры в свои силы.


 Я и так добиваюсь нескольких тысяч каждый месяц. На всякий случай. Но это не придает жизни ни радости, ни осмысленности.

----------


## Gek

> Байк - хорошая идея, но не для меня. Мне нравятся мотоциклы, могу ездить, но это не поможет. Нет вообще ничего, что могло бы разжечь во мне искру жизни, я как пустой сосуд. Пустоте, которая внутри меня, не нужны ни байки, ни сходки, ни по#изделки, ничего.


 почему не для тебя? нафига ты сам себя на это настраиваеш? ездить могут все, даже цирковые медведи, а тебе говорю об увлечении, которое бы приносило удовольствие, это не обязательно должен быть байк, вот ты говориш так "это мне не поможет", "мне ничего не надо", но ведь ты даже не пробовал....просто начни чем то заниматься, пусть даже через силу, а там глядиш спустя какое-то время втянешся и начнёш получать от этого удовольствие....не может быть что бы человеку "ничего небыло нада" - всем чего-то хочется, посмотри правде в глаза, тебе ведь тоже :Wink: 




> Другого поезда для меня не будет. У каждого в жизни один единственный поезд... Возможно я непонятно выразился и пример с поездом не очень удачный... Представь себе человека, который в 30 лет пошел в детсад или в 40 в первый класс. По твоей логике все у него будет хорошо и он гармонично впишется в коллектив?


 http://www.yaplakal.com/forum9/topic17829.html

вот, прочти как будет время этот креативчик, "Кирпичи" называется....очень мощное произведение, я читал на одном дыхании, там и ответ на свой вопрос найдёш. Но если в кратце - да, у него всё МОЖЕТ быть хорошо[/QUOTE]





> А если ничего не надо?


 ну лямчик ты бы всё таки забрал :Big Grin:  может это у тебя психологическая защита такая, чего-то конечно же хочется, но ты смирился с тем что тебе этого не добыть и пытаешся делать вид что тебе ничего и не надо




> Если вы будете любить себя за что-то, то подсознательно будете переносить любовь на вещи и заслуги и меряться ею. Она меня любит, потому что... и т.д. Но любят без причин.


 ладно, назовём это не любовью к себе а самоуважением. Вот ты себя уважаеш?





> Дело в отсутствии веры в свои силы.


  Верно заметил!




> Я и так добиваюсь нескольких тысяч каждый месяц. На всякий случай. Но это не придает жизни ни радости, ни осмысленности.


 не в деньгах счастье :Wink:

----------


## June

> http://www.yaplakal.com/forum9/topic17829.html
> 
> вот, прочти как будет время этот креативчик, "Кирпичи" называется....очень мощное произведение, я читал на одном дыхании, там и ответ на свой вопрос найдёш. Но если в кратце - да, у него всё МОЖЕТ быть хорошо


 Рассказ хороший, жизнеутверждающий. Спасибо, что дал ссылку.

Только возможности у всех разные. Например я попробовал многое из того, что предпринял герой этого рассказа. И бег каждое утро, и бассейн, и автошкола, и 4 года курсов английского. Результаты у меня другие. Здоровье только ухудшилось, водить нормально так и не научился, от бассейна тошнит, после погружений голова раскалывается. Английский так и не выучил. Понимаешь, здоровье у всех разное, возможности получить образование тоже разные. Как тут метко выразился Игорек: 


> Стереотипное мнение что если руки и ноги целые - тебе открыт весь мир, все возможности и все пути реальны.


  К сожалению это мнение ошибочно. Кроме рук и ног в организме полно других органов, которых мы не видим, но которые не менее важны, чем руки и ноги.

Если ты знаешь, что самое большее, чего ты можешь достичь в жизни - это сделать какую-нибудь доверчивую девушку несчастной и наплодить таких же уродов, как ты, стоит ли продолжать? Тем более если тебе этого не хочется?

----------


## Игорёк

> Если ты знаешь, что самое большее, чего ты можешь достичь в жизни - это сделать какую-нибудь доверчивую девушку несчастной и наплодить таких же уродов, как ты, стоит ли продолжать? Тем более если тебе этого не хочется?


 Непереиначивай. Я не говорил что хочу плодить уродов и хочу сделать доверчиваю девушку несчастной. Таких целей нет)

----------


## Tango

> Непереиначивай. Я не говорил что хочу плодить уродов и хочу сделать доверчиваю девушку несчастной. Таких целей нет)


 и зря - она может ждет тебя целыми днями и не догадывается, что у тебя даже цели ее касаемой нет  :Smile:

----------


## оригами

мне не кажутся мои проблемы никчемными..только жизнь. моя.

----------


## Troumn

> мне не кажутся мои проблемы никчемными..только жизнь. моя.


 Аналогично и у меня

----------


## Gek

> мне не кажутся мои проблемы никчемными..только жизнь. моя.


 своя проблема всегда кажется в сотню раз серьёзнее и глобальнее чем у кого-то...а что касается жизни - она как горшочек, в который можно класть что угодно....что положиш - то и будет

----------


## оригами

*Gek*  просто глаза открыли...и как я сразу не догадалась..)

----------


## Gek

> *Gek*  просто глаза открыли...и как я сразу не догадалась..)


  :Smile:  да уж, банально, не спорю...но подругому и не скажеш

----------


## оригами

*Gek* я тоже не спорю...я это заслужила. я такая же как и моя жизнь. все справедливо.

----------


## Gek

> *Gek* я тоже не спорю...я это заслужила. я такая же как и моя жизнь. все справедливо.


 почему ты считаеш, что это справедливо? ты воспринимаеш свою жизнь как расплату за что-то

----------


## оригами

я верю в карму)

----------


## Gek

> я верю в карму)


 зачем? верить нужно в себя, только тогда всё получится

----------


## оригами

а по моему это наивно...) 
но у меня действительно нет никакого желания спорить...я исхожу лишь из личного опыта. рада, что у вас все подругому..) хотя раньше, думала так же как вы..наверное просто старею..))

----------


## Gek

> а по моему это наивно...) 
> но у меня действительно нет никакого желания спорить...я исхожу лишь из личного опыта. рада, что у вас все подругому..) хотя раньше, думала так же как вы..наверное просто старею..))


 опыт - понятие субъективное, кто- то сел на велосипед, но даже не смог тронуться - сразу упал, кто-то сел и сразу поехал, а кто-то падал, поднимался, снова садился и так до тех пор, пока не научился ездить....у каждого свой путь :Smile:

----------


## оригами

> зачем? верить нужно в себя, только тогда всё получится


 


> опыт - понятие субъективное, ....у каждого свой путь


 и тем не менее мы оба оказались на этом форуме..))

----------


## Gek

> и тем не менее мы оба оказались на этом форуме..))


 это да :Smile:  но и произойти за это время могло многое....переоценка ценностей, переосмысливание своих взглядов на жизнь, изменение своего отношения к жизни и происходящему в ней....попробуй, это здорово!

----------


## оригами

постоянно этим занималась...делала выводы. работала над ошибками. и в конечном итоге я здесь..)

----------


## Gek

> постоянно этим занималась...делала выводы. работала над ошибками. и в конечном итоге я здесь..)


 ну у меня это, как бы, тоже не один год заняло :Smile:  но в итоге что-то всё таки получилось)) жаль что человеческое сознание....или подсознание, так по дурацки устроено, что нельзя словами передать, как его нужно настраивать и регулировать....было бы гораздо проще...."потяни вооон за тот рычажок, затем покрути вот этот винтик....ну вот и всё, теперь порядок"....эээхх

----------


## Troumn

> жаль что человеческое сознание....или подсознание, так по дурацки устроено, что нельзя словами передать, как его нужно настраивать и регулировать....было бы гораздо проще


 И скучнее. А так интересно ходить по лабиринту сознания.)

----------


## Gek

> И скучнее. А так интересно ходить по лабиринту сознания.)


 интересно, не спорю....но, некоторых это путешествие приводит на этот форум, а кого-то и ещё дальше :Frown:

----------


## Troumn

> но, некоторых это путешествие приводит на этот форум, а кого-то и ещё дальше


 Ну в лабиринтах всегда есть тупики.))

----------


## УбивицаСуицидников

Добрый день суицидники  :Smile: 
Почитала я и решила внести сюда своё ИМХО.
Что такое суицид? Суицид - это психическая болезнь.
В чем его смысл? Жить надоело? Все вокруг люди г***но, а вы один бедный и несчастный одуванчик, которого никто не любит и  вообще неудачник?
Любовь.
Если бросила девушка/парень, значит есть за что, значит что то в вас не то, сами виноваты как говорится (черезмерное внимание любимому, ревность, или же наоборот непонимание или безразличие). Да и вообще, любовь не вечна господа, остается просто привычка и из за этого лишать себя жизни - абсурд.
Девушки, прани, будет у вас еще любимых "вагон и маленькая тележка".
Друзья.
Друзей нет, есть просто знакомые. Лучшие друзья - их тоже нет, есть просто человек, с которым можно поговорить и провести время. И им честно, наплевать на вас, у них свои заботы и своя жизнь и навязываться к ним не стоит.
Общество.
Общество - просто ячейка, для жизни. Унижают? Фигня! Со временем каждому унижавшему вас воссоздается.
На личном примере - в школе была не очень популярна, маленькой, хрупкой девочке всегда доставалось вполне оскорблений и унижений на счет внешности и вообще, считали неудачницей. А теперь? Теперь та мелкая, выросла, стала красивее всех, кто унижал и успешнее, имеет отличную семью и работу, те же в свою очередь обременены проблемами и их теперь унижают.
Вы живете своей жизнью и обращать на них не стоит внимания. 
Вот еще раковые больные, которые понимают,(даже 5ти летние дети это понимают и гораздо умнее вас), что жить им не долго и стараются дожить оставшееся время на всю катушку, дорожа каждой минутой.
Так поменяйтесь с ними местами, если совсем уж не втерпеж.
С работой все нетак? Все в долгах?
Посмотрите на тех, кто бережет каждую копейку, даже при отсутствии денег стараются не унывать и обеспечить детей, они - любят жизнь. Долги? Правильно, пусть за вас потом родные расплачиваются и несут ВАШИ проблемы.
Не жалеете себя, хотя бы родителей пожалейте. Они умрут вместе с вами, когда ваш гроб коснется земли и будут ходить тенями среди толпы, отвечать за это потом буду еще ваши предки.
Во всех религиях - самоубийство - грех, величайшмй грех (не вы дали себе жизнь и не вам ее отбирать) суицидников во всех религиях хоронят ВНЕ, ЗА кладбищем и по сей день, их нельзя отпевать, поминать, читать за них молитвы/мантры и т.д. ставить свечки. Про вас забудут (кроме родителей) и кроме них же никто даже не вспомнит и не придет на "могилку". Пустят скупую слезинку а на завтра забудут.
Смешно смотреть на подростков, которые жизни не нюхали и кончают ее, а еще смешнее смотреть на взрослых дядек и тетек.

----------


## УбивицаСуицидников

> не  думаю, что кого-то из здесь присутствующих волнует этот вопрос.
> а ты форумом ошиблась.
> тебе надо на победишь.ру


 Может кто то и задумается  :Smile: 
Я - не ошиблась, я высказала тут свое мнение в подходящей теме  :Smile:

----------


## УбивицаСуицидников

> ну прими мои поздравления, но некоторые мелкие так и остаются мелкими серыми мышами, что им предлагаешь делать?


 Благодарю  :Smile: 
Не отчаиваться и жить для себя, никого не слушать ибо чужое мнение по поводу твой "серости" всего лишь слова. Ведь тебя тыкают этим только те, которые сами не довольны жизнью. И хотят, что бы вы жили по их правилам.

----------


## УбивицаСуицидников

> жить для себя - это как? если я не могу выйти на улицу за молоком? если мне постоянно нужен сопровождающий, который будет говорить за меня?


  А вот так! Заниматься хобби, делать то, что ТЕБЕ нравится а не другим, спортом в конце концов. Вы уж такой беспомощный, что слово не можете сказать? (пардоньте) Я имею в виду психически, физическое тут не причем.



> Вы так все описали и обобщили, что даже слов нет. У каждого человека свои проблемы и здесь далеко не все такие глупенькие и наивные подростки. Смешно смотреть? А мне вот не очень. Проблемы нужно решать, да. А если человек всю жизнь решает свои проблемы, он должен у родителей спросить что ему делать (ведь это они дали жизнь, выходит они должны решать)
> Если Вам удалось выбраться, Вы молодец и сильный человек, но ведь не все такие


 На счет выбраться - спасибо  :Smile: 
Как писалось тут уже выше: "жизнь состоит из проблем, которые стоит бороть". Не все же гладко и припиваючи жить, ведь так? Таких людей вообще не существует (богатые тоже плачут ога)Такими ошибками только учишься. Вам все с неба готовеньким не упадет ничего, все нужно делать самому, кроме того возраста когда вы реально беспомощны. 
Родители не осуждаются, это святое, какими бы они не были.

----------


## Yrok25

> Добрый день суицидники 
> Почитала я и решила внести сюда своё ИМХО.
> Что такое суицид? Суицид - это психическая болезнь.
> В чем его смысл? Жить надоело? Все вокруг люди г***но, а вы один бедный и несчастный одуванчик, которого никто не любит и  вообще неудачник?
> Любовь.
> Если бросила девушка/парень, значит есть за что, значит что то в вас не то, сами виноваты как говорится (черезмерное внимание любимому, ревность, или же наоборот непонимание или безразличие). Да и вообще, любовь не вечна господа, остается просто привычка и из за этого лишать себя жизни - абсурд.
> Девушки, прани, будет у вас еще любимых "вагон и маленькая тележка".
> Друзья.
> Друзей нет, есть просто знакомые. Лучшие друзья - их тоже нет, есть просто человек, с которым можно поговорить и провести время. И им честно, наплевать на вас, у них свои заботы и своя жизнь и навязываться к ним не стоит.
> ...


 школа ? никогда не было иллюзий по поводу того чем кончат те кто самовыражался за счет издевательств над другими и кичились барахлом на папкины деньги (правда некоторым папкин кошелек обеспечит жизнь еще наверно лет до 40) ... - школа ничто 

 приводить в сравнение раковых больных  ?! может еще бомжей ?

  Радители - гробиков не будет , будет пепел на помойки крематория , им будет плевать , может даже обрадуются , тяжёлое для них будет конфуз перед знакомыми 

Пускание скупых слезинок , память ? кому то это может и надо

 Все сидят на жопе ровно , ноют и ничего не делают , а то бы попали в сказку обязательно ... ага 

что такое "Грех" ?
Сипука у Японцев грех ?  , а  у буддистов самосожжение , или когда монахи в трансе без еды и воды мумифицируются , или когда делают тоже самое добравшись до зеркал времени где биологические процессы ускоряются в десятки раз ?

----------


## УбивицаСуицидников

> школа ? никогда не было иллюзий по поводу того чем кончат те кто самовыражался за счет издевательств над другими и кичились барахлом на папкины деньги (правда некоторым папкин кошелек обеспечит жизнь еще наверно лет до 40) ... - школа ничто


 Разве? Такие кончают плохо. Поверьте, проверено не одним опытом. Еще в ребенке закладывается личность. Когда его унижают, что с ним станет? Подумайте.




> приводить в сравнение раковых больных  ?! может еще бомжей ?


 Бомжи - сами себя (часто) доводят до такого состояния. А вот рак выявляется внезапно, и у тех людей, кто дорожит жизнью, кто любит ее и в пример суицидникам надо ставить, у раковых - проблема серьезнее, чем у суицида.




> Радители - гробиков не будет , будет пепел на помойки крематория , им будет плевать , может даже обрадуются , тяжёлое для них будет конфуз перед знакомыми


 Бредите, глубоко заблуждаетесь.




> Пускание скупых слезинок , память ? кому то это может и надо


 За всех не отвечайте, если это ВАМ не нужно, кому нужно - тот сам знает.




> Все сидят на жопе ровно , ноют и ничего не делают , а то бы попали в сказку обязательно ... ага


 И да, суцидник НАСТОЯЩИЙ никогда, запомните НИКОГДА не афиширует НИКАКИМ образом то, что он хочет сделать. А все эти бредня "аааааа я пойду повешаюсь" всего лишь сказка.




> что такое "Грех" ?
> Сипука у Японцев грех ?  , а  у буддистов самосожжение , или когда монахи в трансе без еды и воды мумифицируются , или когда делают тоже самое добравшись до зеркал времени где биологические процессы ускоряются в десятки раз ?


 Не путайте ритуалы с грехом.

----------


## Yrok25

> Цитата Сообщение от Yrok25 Посмотреть сообщение
> школа ? никогда не было иллюзий по поводу того чем кончат те кто самовыражался за счет издевательств над другими и кичились барахлом на папкины деньги (правда некоторым папкин кошелек обеспечит жизнь еще наверно лет до 40) ... - школа ничто
> Разве? Такие кончают плохо. Поверьте, проверено не одним опытом. Еще в ребенке закладывается личность. Когда его унижают, что с ним станет? Подумайте.


 смысл был в том что те кто издеваются кончают плохо , в основном в алкаши...




> приводить в сравнение раковых больных ?! может еще бомжей ?
> Бомжи - сами себя (часто) доводят до такого состояния. А вот рак выявляется внезапно, и у тех людей, кто дорожит жизнью, кто любит ее и в пример суицидникам надо ставить, у раковых - проблема серьезнее, чем у суицида.


 зато бомжи заправятся портвейшком и счастливы  :Big Grin: 




> Бредите, глубоко заблуждаетесь.


 мне виднее 




> Пускание скупых слезинок , память ? кому то это может и надо
> За всех не отвечайте, если это ВАМ не нужно, кому нужно - тот сам знает.


  разве есть обобщение ?




> Все сидят на жопе ровно , ноют и ничего не делают , а то бы попали в сказку обязательно ... ага
> 			
> 		
> 
>  И да, суцидник НАСТОЯЩИЙ никогда, запомните НИКОГДА не афиширует НИКАКИМ образом то, что он хочет сделать. А все эти бредня "аааааа я пойду повешаюсь" всего лишь сказка.


  Мысль была совсем о другом




> Не путайте ритуалы с грехом.


 чем они отличаются ? чем отличается сипука от сипуки ?

----------


## УбивицаСуицидников

[QUOTE=Yrok25;129600]смысл был в том что те кто издеваются кончают плохо , в основном в алкаши...


зато бомжи заправятся портвейшком и счастливы  :Big Grin:  [QUOTE]
 :Big Grin:  это не изменно.





> мне виднее


 Как скажете, спорить не буду. Бессмысленно.





> разве есть обобщение ?


 ой, простите, вместо "и" прочитала "не" :Big Grin: 




> Мысль была совсем о другом


 не поняли друг друга



> чем они отличаются ? чем отличается сипука от сипуки ?


 ритуал - то что ты должен и из читсых побуждений делаешь, а суицид....

----------


## Yrok25

> ритуал - то что ты должен и из читсых побуждений делаешь, а суицид....


  тема не раскрыта  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## УбивицаСуицидников

> тема не раскрыта


 Вы хотите поговорить о ритуалах?  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Yrok25

> Вы хотите поговорить о ритуалах?


 хочу внятную формулировку в чем отличие

----------


## Belliar

> Не жалеете себя, хотя бы родителей пожалейте. Они умрут вместе с вами, когда ваш гроб коснется земли и будут ходить тенями среди толпы, отвечать за это потом буду еще ваши предки.
> Во всех религиях - самоубийство - грех, величайшмй грех (не вы дали себе жизнь и не вам ее отбирать) суицидников во всех религиях хоронят ВНЕ, ЗА кладбищем и по сей день, их нельзя отпевать, поминать, читать за них молитвы/мантры и т.д. ставить свечки. Про вас забудут (кроме родителей) и кроме них же никто даже не вспомнит и не придет на "могилку". Пустят скупую слезинку а на завтра забудут.
> Смешно смотреть на подростков, которые жизни не нюхали и кончают ее, а еще смешнее смотреть на взрослых дядек и тетек.


 Так в том то и прелесть что после смерти это тебя уже волновать не будет.
А вот то что не вы дали не вам и отбирать... именно из за таких изречений становится грустновато, чувствуешь себя не хозяином себе... а пустышкой, и хозяин своей жизни как буддто бы и не я... хотя я ей вроде бы и упровляю... вот я же могу взять и пойти куда глаза гледят на поиски себя? и одновременно не могу... почему? ну конечно же родители, родные, друзья...

----------


## Викторыч

> А вот то что не вы дали не вам и отбирать... именно из за таких изречений становится грустновато


 Не грусти. По новым версиям считается что Сам сюда заявился, по своей воле выбрал куда воплощаться. Да только выходит другая печаль, типа назвался груздем ......

----------


## Belliar

> Не грусти. По новым версиям считается что Сам сюда заявился, по своей воле выбрал куда воплощаться. Да только выходит другая печаль, типа назвался груздем ......


 Да я не верю в эту фигню с воплошением душами и прочей ересью... яйцеклетка оплодотворяется сперматозоидом и что получается?... дооо, развивается многоклеточное существо, как можно тут про какие то воплощения и прочее говорить... когда все предельно просто... только вот усложнять все любят...

----------


## Викторыч

> ... яйцеклетка оплодотворяется сперматозоидом и что получается?...


 Процесс изготовления так называемого скафандра дабы по планете шастать. А так считай в качестве козырной карты религиозных монотеистов крыть.

----------


## Belliar

> Процесс изготовления так называемого скафандра дабы по планете шастать. А так считай в качестве козырной карты религиозных монотеистов крыть.


 религия не бро...

----------


## Викторыч

> религия не бро...


 А ты считаешь что познание воплощений исключительно религии принадлежит? Отнюдь. Можно считать что продвинутый атеизм.

----------


## Belliar

> А ты считаешь что познание воплощений исключительно религии принадлежит? Отнюдь. Можно считать что продвинутый атеизм.


 Не понимаю о чем ты? каких воплощений?

----------


## freeze

у меня были друзья , я от них отстранился ... нашел новых, тоже постарался потерять связь. была девушка которую любил и она меня , но когда все стало хорошо сделал так чтобы испортить... в социуме всегда при желании тоже не плохо осваивался.
 попытался найти что то в религии.. нашел.. но все равно влечет к одному и тому же - это к одиночеству, забвению и как выясняется к тому чтобы все закончилось! 
Нет желания любить!
Нет желания ненавидеть! 
только грезы о том что бы не ощущать, ничего... а этого добиться тяжело . так же как умерить, какая нибудь причина да найдется... вот и хожу надеясь на случайный случай , при свете луны что какой нибудь псих резанет, а перед сном с улыбкой на лице засыпаю всем сердцем надеясь что больше не проснусь..

----------


## hot

желание убить себя не нормально - все кто здесь а это 4500 человек - обычные психически не здоровые люди. По вам по всем дурдом плачет. Любую проблему можно раздуть до состояния что просто жить не захочется. Но это не все могут так делать, а только шизофреники. А то что вам не дает жить, спать, есть - навязчивые мысли. и лечится все это таблетками.
Я бы заставил вас всех пройти принудительное обследование у психиатра. Или хотя бы заставил на этом форуме любую тему начинать со слов какой диагнез вам поставил врач.

----------


## trypo

и кому ты предлагаешь платить за 4500+ дополнительных псих. пациентов ?
ты думаешь нашему государству захочется на это тратиться ?
или , может быть , ты сам выступишь спонсором диагностики ?

----------


## hot

> и кому ты предлагаешь платить за 4500+ дополнительных псих. пациентов ?
> ты думаешь нашему государству захочется на это тратиться ?
> или , может быть , ты сам выступишь спонсором диагностики ?


 4500+ это капля в море. В мире болеет , страдает 3% населения. а это 5 миллионов только в России .Так что и тебя влечат и меня вылечат. Просто из за неграмотности народ и прыгает.

----------


## Викторыч

> желание убить себя не нормально - все кто здесь а это 4500 человек - обычные психически не здоровые люди.


 Да это обычный форум где посты гоняют. Думаешь на других форумах неадекватных нет ? Ещё покруче встречались.



> Так что и тебя влечат и меня вылечат.


 Думаешь поможет?

----------


## Кирилллл

> 4500+ это капля в море. В мире болеет , страдает 3% населения. а это 5 миллионов только в России .Так что и тебя влечат и меня вылечат. Просто из за неграмотности народ и прыгает.


 всё это давно есть, хочешь иди ложись в дурку, хочешь в платную, хочешь в бесплатную, всякие телефоны доверия. надо по хорошему уровень жизни поднимать а не бороться с последствиями неблагополуия, в том числе наркомании и алкоголизма. так то тухлое это дело чувак, ничем нам не поможешь

----------


## boris1986

Для подростка 13 лет его проблема может казаться нерешаемой, нереальной, гигантской, но для молодого человека, лет 25 эта же проблема может быть пустяком.

Все относительно... Кто родился слепым, глухим, немым. Кто то живет без ног, кто то ездит на инвалидной коляске, кто то ходит пешком, а кто то ездит на машине. 

Цените жизнь, потому, что кто то уже в аде, мучится, но от туда ему на землю не вернуться, как бы не хотелось...

----------


## Шол

Заходите к нам в гости

----------


## PhysX

> Здарова суицидники, будущие и неудавшиеся
> Ознакомился я тут с вашими "проблемами", местами улыбнуло, местами взгруснулось. Но на самом деле описываемые вами трудности не стоят выеденного яйца, в подавляющем большинстве случаев, вот эти все отсутствия смысла жизни, разочарованность, нежелания идти дальше - всё это постная херня Проблемы есть у всех, при этом, что забавно, одна и та же ситуация одного человека может довести до петли, а второго опечалит не более чем прокисший борщ в холодильнике. Всё зависит от восприятия, я знаю о чём говорю...


 Нет, не знаешь. Ты не знаешь, о чем говоришь. И на смысл жизни я бы на твоем месте не стал замахиваться.
Смысл жизни у всех один: это получение положительных эмоциональных переживаний и чувство психического и физического удовлетворения. Разве что для каждого отдельного человека источники этих положительных эмоций могут быть разными. Предлагаю на этот счет не спорить, а просто принять это как простую истину, ибо это отдельная долгая и обширная тема.
Обычные заурядные люди "от земли" вопросами о смысле жизни не задаются, ведь он у них итак есть: они знают, что им приносит или может приносить удовольствие или хотябы минимальное психическое удовлетворение и просто стараются достигнуть этого, получать его почаще, побольше, поинтенсивнее.
Так вот с некоторыми людьми случаются так, что они попросту теряют возможность испытывать какие-бы то ни было положительные эмоции либо полностью, либо в достаточном для желания жить количестве. И отсюда абсолютно закономерно и естественно возникает вопрос о смысле жизни, то бишь человек ищет что могло бы приносить ему хотябы минимальное удовлетворение ею.
Это не капризность и не слабость. То, что ты, который "знает о чем говорит", называешь "херней", на деле в медицине - это отчетливые изменения химических реакций головного мозга, некоторых других органов и гормонального фона в целом, которые в большинстве случаев отчетливо фиксируются приборами и выявляются при сдаче анализов. И все эти изменения имеют свои четко обозначенные термины в медицине и психиатрии. В качестве примера данного случая это апатия, абулия, различные расстройства эмоционально-волевой сферы, аффективное уплощение, эмоциональная тупость и многое другое. В одних случаях эти состояния временные и поддаются коррекции, в других это диагноз на всю жизнь (например все вышеперечисленные симптомы встречаются при шизофрении, которая "нападает" примерно на 1% населения Земли и не лечится).

И насчет "мемуаров": те, кто пишет сюда о своих проблемах и ждут варианты их решения, как правило, с собой не кончают. Просто потому, что эти люди знают, что их проблемы можно решить и, сопсно ищут решения. Это в основной своей массе проходимцы, которые тут долго не задерживаются: придут, настрочат тему, чуток в ней посидят и послушают ответы, и уходят.
Остальные персонажи в курсе, что никто ничем помочь им не сможет, поэтому и о проблемах своих не распространяются. Не видят смысла.





> Перечитав ваши, кхм, мемуары - обратил внимание на один обобщающий практически всех факт, который чотко прослеживается почти в каждой теме, но при этом сам автор зачастую его не замечает - вам нужен не смысл жизни, вам нужна, любовь, близкий человек, принятие и понимание вас как личности...не обществом, а именно ОДНИМ этим близким человеком


 Ты настолько сильно уверен, что знаешь, что именно всем здесь нужно?





> Только я в отличии от многих здешних не тороплюсь решить свои проблемы с помощью мыла и верёвки, я шкрябаюсь


 А почему бы не поторопиться?





> Но...оставшиеся капли гордости не позволили этого сделать.


 Вот в том то и дело, только наоборот. Если взять в качестве примера меня, то у меня есть некоторые проблемы, которые в принципе нерешаемы ни для меня, ни для кого-либо другого с ними столкнувшимся. И опять же я вполне бы мог адаптировать себя и свою жизнь под них и как-то продолжать жить. Но именно эти упомянутые тобой "оставшиеся капли гордости" не позволяют мне принять их как данность и смириться с ними и в результате напрашивается лишь один единственный выход, вполне кстати гордый.





> В "моём мире" суицид - это наибольшее проявление слабости, а мужчина должен быть сильным.


 Ну это в твоем мире. Я давно подозревал, что мы с вами из разных миров. И кстати кому должен то? Самке чтоль? Ну это если он собирается добиваться ее расположения. А если нет, то как тогда должен то? По умолчанию чтоли? Такого не бывает. Все побуждения, то бишь любые "должен", бывают либо "для чего-то", либо "от чего-то". Это классика психологии. Другого не дано. Так если человек не хочет жить, то для чего или от чего он должен быть сильным?





> С тех прошло лет шесть....за эти шесть лет всё в корне поменялось, кое-что даже по несколько раз. Во первых, и то наверное самое главное - по окончании школы сменился и круг общения, и как бы это не прозвучало странно - у меня появились друзья, впервые блять за всю жизнь, не приятели или знакомые, а настоящие друзья, с которыми мы, я надеюсь, будем перетирать кости "нынешней молодёжи" дожив до пенсии и играя в парке в домино. Появилась работа, о которой я мечтал всю свою сознательную жизнь, верней как, сначала появилась цель попасть на эту работу, ну и потихоньку, ступенечка за ступенечкой я к этой цели пробрался. В глобальном плане у меня, да как и почти у всех вас - всё офигенно. Есть работа, деньги, друзья, родители - по большому счёту есть всё то, что нужно нормальному человеку....


 Даааа... Вот оно че. Тебя в школе подрючили и ты решил в петлю залезть? Достойно. А теперь пришел сюда потешить свое уязвленное еще в школе и до сих пор не зажившее самолюбие здесь, через призму себя самого навешивая на других ярлыки.
Вот они - те самые заурядности, простые люди "от земли", о которых я говорил в начале. Работа, деньги, друзья, родители - что еще нужно для счастья?! Блин, я даже не знаю что тебе ответить. Мы с вами действительно из разных миров.





> *если бы у вас, в вашей текущей ситуации, были НАСТОЯЩИЕ друзья, которые в случае чего ради вас на всё готовы, с которыми бы пиво с раками в кабаке по пятницам, толпой на трёх машинах к морю летом, с которыми с жуткого бодуна на соседних нарах в обезьяннике просыпаться...был рядом любимый человек, которого бы любили вы, а он любил вас, таким...или такой, как вы есть, со всеми вашими достоинствами и недостатками, просто любил и всё.....ну и там из мелочёвки, была бы работа, которая в радость, большой дом, пушистый кот, дремающий у камина.... - у вас бы появилось желание и смысл жить?*


 *
Нет. В самом деле нет. Веришь? Некоторые слишком хорошо знают, чего они хотят. И нередко их хотелки не вписываются в "обычное человеческое счастье".*

----------


## PhysX

> опустить руки - значит проявить свою слабость, а я не могу себе этого позволить...


 Да. Только опустить руки - это смириться со своей проблемой, пусть даже нерешаемой, принять ее как данность и адаптироваться под нее. Вот это действительно слабость - юзать жизнь "такой, какая она есть".




> это закон природы - самец должен быть сильным, что бы суметь защитить, свою территорию, самку, потомство, себя в конце концов....


 Это для жизни. К смерти это не имеет ни малейшего отношения. Об этом уже писали.

----------


## PhysX

> любая живая тварь по определению НЕ МОЖЕТ не хотеть жить, инстинкт самомохранения этому способствует.


 Не может не хотеть жить лишь тварь чисто животная. Тварь наполовину духовная, вроде человека, вполне может. Убивают же себя как-то. Если ты тварь больше животная, чем духовная, то ты то действительно не можешь не хотеть жить.





> Просто природа, видимо по глупости, наградила человека разумом, которым некоторые отдельные особи так и не научились пользоваться.


 Природа должна была убить тебя еще в школьном возрасте. Но человеческое общество ввиду того, что опять же человек духовен, воспрепятствовало этому.





> Желание жить присутствует в каждом человеке, просто у некоторых, скажем так не совсем успешных особей, под влиянием сопутствующих жизни трудностей это желание притупляется. А для того что бы побороть эти трудности - ты должен быть сильным


 Ты пишешь одну и ту же хероту по кругу, на которую уже отвечали. Тебе уже ни один человек ответил кто, что и зачем должен или не должен.
Это чисто животный удел - стремление сохранить себя как особь любой ценой.





> друг - это когда все радости и беды деляться по ровну, это когда ты сломался на ночной трассе хрен знает где за городом и к тебе через пол часа, на заказанном на последние бабки такси приезжает ещё несколько человек и вы уже толпой, с помощью бревна, двух кирпичей и такой-то матери ставите тачку на ход, это когда последняя сигарета по кругу через тягу, это когда твоя проблема - это проблема ещё четырёх человек и решаете её вы уже вместе...я не представляю как можно жить без друзей и от души тебе сочувствую если их у тебя ПОКА нет, настоящих друзей, а не тех кого можно "бесплатно потрошить"


 Неужели ты не понимаешь, что друзья нужны не всем? Может и всем, но лишь в качестве бонуса к жизни, для некоторой поддержки, но не для всех могут стать ее смыслом.





> развернуться и убежать в разгаре драки, вместо того чтобы гасить на звук, когда глаза уже не видят - что это, если не слабость? как можно сдаваться, когда в лёгких ещё остался воздух, а по венам худо-бедно ещё циркулирует кровь?


 Очередными слащяво-пафосные фразочки. Столько раз все это уже слышано... Какая, на хрен, драка? Почему все время сравнение идет с некой войной? Во-первых Драка/битва/война/сражение всегда подразумевает под собой какую-либо цель - либо атака и завоевание, либо защита и отстаивание чего-либо. Если цели в этой якобы драке никакой нет, то тогда к жизни куда больше подходит аналогия побега из тюрьмы невинно заключенного, что не только не представляется позорным и постыдным, но и является весьма смелым и даже благородным поступком, разве нет? Ведь не все желают адаптироваться под соответствующие тюремные условия существования.





> любая живая тварь в любой критической ситуации будет бороться за жизнь, что и является подтверждением моим слов, это один из законов природы


 Любая чисто животная тварь. Только у животного все их поведение детермировано стремлением сохранить себя как особь любой ценой. Это чисто животный удел - бороться за жизнь любой ценой и цепляться за нее, какой бы она ни была. А человек способен на большее.





> только вот человек из-за своих надуманных проблем готов от этой жизни добровольно отказаться, как может желание умереть пересилить желание бороться за жизнь? можеш мне обЪяснить?


 Забей в поисковик "толчки жизненного смысла". Некий автор фактически говорит о том же, о чем я писал в самом начале своего первого поста, просто в немного другой форме, но крайне сносно, точно и доходчиво.






> потому что жизнь, по своей сути, состоит из постоянного преодоления трудностей, карп(вроде) - тоже плывёт против течения, что бы отложить икру и дать потомство....


 Смысл?

----------


## neji

топикстартер уже вряд ли это прочитает, но всё равно годно

----------


## Gek

> топикстартер уже вряд ли это прочитает, но всё равно годно


 От чего же? Ещё как прочитает, более того - топикстартер малость в шоке от такого развернутого ответа. Сейчас нет времени, но вечером обязательно зайду все обсудить....но в целом - PhysX прав, а я во многом ошмбался...

----------


## brusnika

> Неужели ты не понимаешь, что друзья нужны не всем?


 Согласна.  И семья  не всем нужна. И жизнь.  раздражают  идиоты, которые  удивляются, как можно не хотеть жить, не хотеть иметь детей. Да очень просто.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> И семья не всем нужна. И жизнь. раздражают идиоты, которые удивляются, как можно не хотеть жить, не хотеть иметь детей. Да очень просто.


 Не хочется  такой  семьи и таких  друзей  какие  были. Потому что  они  воспринимаются  как  обуза, затрата  сил и никакого  эмоционального  контакта.  А  настоящих,  хороших  друзей  хочется всем, это  потребность  в  стае,  точно  так же как  и в  пище.

----------

